# white spot on sanchezi



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know this is a repost.. from 'show your sanchezi,' and 'my low light 75g sanchezi tank..'
sorry..
but I want to get an answer from the expert disease hobyists in here.. it would be much appreciated!

The fish seems to have a white spot on his side.. I dont know if it is from slashing himself off of a rock while hunting, or what.. But his eye has a very small white spot on it too.. looks sort of like ammonia burn..? but the water params are baffling me..

This tank has a 1/2" or 3/4" peat bottom, but I waited 3 months to put the fish in.. soft, very acidic water..
Here are the water params as of today..
ammonia 0
nitrite 0 
nitrate 10-15
pH 5.8-6.0

Is the pH a huge factor in this? I know that it is recommended to have a 6.4-7.0 pH for these fishes..
I hope I don't have to remove this fish from his tank.. the plants are loving the water params..









sorry about the pic quality, but my camera is not great, and he is a really hard fish to shoot..


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

im no expert but my fish got "very small white dot" in his before, i did a water change and in a few days it was gone and regarding that spot on his side, maybe thats just a simple wound he got from accidentally bumping onto rocks when he was hunting


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

coolermaster said:


> im no expert but my fish got "very small white dot" in his before, i did a water change and in a few days it was gone and regarding that spot on his side, maybe thats just a simple wound he got from accidentally bumping onto rocks when he was hunting


oh man, I hope you are right.. !
I am going to take Dr Zoidbergs advice, and take out a bucket of water a day.. and see what happens..
I absolutely love this fish, would hate to see ANYTHING happen to him..


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Dippy,
What does what white spot look like?
Since he is in with all those nice plants, you probably can not get a close-up pic.
So take a close look and describe it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, I tried to take as best of pics as I could..

The spot on his right side is white, looks like a very small part of his skin is gone.. but it is very smooth, no bump or any fuzz.. just white looking.. His right eye has what appears to be 3 white marks on it. After further observation, it doesn't look cloudy, just 3 spots..

and his left eye, and side is seemingly perfect..

Here are some new pics.. hope these help..I added a pic of his left side, so you can see if there seems to be anything going on there..

Thanks so much!


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Does it look like these white spots on my pic? If it does, i treated the tank with aquarium salt and raised the temp. The spots disapeared but it took a few weeks.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

From the picture.
It looks like his side,front part of his eye ,some of his upper and lower jaw are affected?

View attachment 96949


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> From the picture.
> It looks like his side,front part of his eye ,some of his upper and lower jaw are affected?
> 
> View attachment 96949


Thanks Pete, but I looked at him for a long time yesterday, and his jaw looked fine to me.. his teeth are poking through, but that is all I noticed..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> From the picture.
> It looks like his side,front part of his eye ,some of his upper and lower jaw are affected?
> 
> View attachment 96949


Thanks Pete, but I looked at him for a long time yesterday, and his jaw looked fine to me.. his teeth are poking through, but that is all I noticed..
[/quote]
the white streak on his face is a reflection of the chain sword.. he is very shiny!

here is the areas in question


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

heater burn? looks like a burn one of my reds got from the heater.. the skin flaked off and healed up in about 2.5-3 weeks. there's a bit of a pattern in the scales now tho.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Blue said:


> heater burn? looks like a burn one of my reds got from the heater.. the skin flaked off and healed up in about 2.5-3 weeks. there's a bit of a pattern in the scales now tho.


Yep, looks like he wedged himself next to a heater.
Heater burn fits the best because fungus would be fuzzy, parasites would be bumpy, and structural injury would leave a shreaded tissue scar sometimes with loose skin intact .


----------

